# Voltage Drain Question



## jwarner801 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey all.
Posted here because there's not enough activity on the new forum yet to expect any kind of significant response.
My '89 TQW has what I think might be a normal voltage drain. What I'm trying to figure out is whether I actually have a problem or if what I'm seeing is just normal for this model. I'm seeing a drain of .38 amps on fused circuit number 4 which is the one that handles all the interior lights, radio and such. Have not witnessed any unusual problems from any of these systems such as crazed door locks. Does anyone see this number as higher than "normal"? It's certainly high enough to drain a battery down after a few days which of course is the whole problem. There's also a .08 amp drain from the alarm system circuit but that sounds right. Combined though that's almost half an amp! If you think the .38 reading is normal, do you have a clue as to what in this circuit is using the juice?
Thanks.


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Voltage Drain Question (jwarner801)*

I do believe that even on any current models (vw/audi) that as long as you dont exceed .50 amps you should be ok... have an aftermarket stereo installed.? If so disconnect and see what the draw goes to, some of the aftermarket stereos have nasty draws when the vehicle is off, especially since it has continous power


----------



## jwarner801 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Voltage Drain Question (Ancilllary00)*

Thanks for the reply. Yes it does have an aftermarket radio dang it. But it is on the same circuit as the other stuff so it's not pulling any significant amps (.38). There's also a different amp put it's not on when the car is off. I'm beginning to believe this is just normal. The car is much happier now that I've got the battery permanently connected. The somewhat loose negative battery cable may have been causing my Autocheck warning problems. Haven't had any warnings since I tightened the cable and started using a maintainer.


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Voltage Drain Question (jwarner801)*

sounds like it could be the dreaded type44 cable splice problem..


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Voltage Drain Question (jordanvw)*

Heh, yea that is VERY possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I forgot about that due to fixing them when i first get them


----------



## jwarner801 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Voltage Drain Question (jordanvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jordanvw* »_sounds like it could be the dreaded type44 cable splice problem..

Okay, I'll bite. Explain the cable splice problem. Remember, that all of this drain is coming from just the one circuit used for interior light, radio, lighter, etc. Without that fuse there is only a .08 drain coming from the alarm system.


----------

